# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  trip to Rome - comparing hotels

## carolgreen145

Hi. My husband and are I planning on doing an 11 day Med Cruise in October. Well be staying in Rome 2 nights prior to departure and planning on staying at either the St. Regis or the Westin Excelsior using SPG points. Wanted some feedback and where people thought would be a nicer stay. It's our first trip to Europe.

Thanks

----------

